# Unusual Cane



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I purchased this stick at a flea market some years ago. It is made of brass and, I think, ash. The handle is brass and has a logo stamped on it of a circle with WS inside in a script. It has a more than usual taper to the shaft. The large end is 1.080" dia. and the small end is .875" The bottom tip has a removable rubber. Under that is a brass and hard plastic tip.

Can anyone tell me any thing about this cane or it's manufacturer?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Cant help with the maker sorry. but its not a bad looking stick .Its not unusual for the shank to reduce in diameter its the norm .a lot of people say it shouldnt reduce in diameter by more than 25% then the top of it

If its solid brass it must be overbalanced mayby?, but its more likley to be a handle of something

if its ash and old its more likley to be a working mans or a tradesman stick cobbled together .it was quite common to do this.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Hard to analyze from pictures but it doesn't look like a "manufactured" stick. The way it tapers make me think it was turned down on a lathe?


----------

